# London Ontario Canada bottle?



## hemihampton (Mar 26, 2016)

Does anybody know anything about this bottle. From London Ontario Canada. Anybody know year? Rarity? Value? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 27, 2016)

Late 1880s to early 1890s. A little harder to find in aqua than in amber, but amber draws more attention for obvious reasons. I'd say in the $10 to $20 range.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks mctaggart. No other Canadian guys or Canadian collectors in here with a opinion? LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2016)

I've never seen that particular Nonsuch Stove Dressing bottle before.  It looks older than any of the ones that I've seen, but I think Mctaggart's probably right on the value.  I don't think stove polish bottles from that era ever go above that range unless they have an interesting colour or label.


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi : I live in London , Ont. and that is a fairly common bottle. Been digging them up for over 40 years.
I personally wouldn't pay $5.00 for one.


jaroadshow


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2016)

I figured probably common, I don't find much rare stuff unfortunately. LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 31, 2016)

They started in London Ont. in 1886 and by 1900 were in Toronto. In 1902 they registered as The Nonsuch Manufacturing Company Limited. I can't find them located in both simultaneously.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 31, 2016)

I was thinking that I didn't remember them being in London.  I've got two of their bottles, but both the Toronto Nonsuch Manufacturing Company versions.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for info cowseat, maybe it's tougher from London ? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 1, 2016)

If I'm reading this right that was the year and there could be at least 480,000 of them out there somewhere.


----------



## RCO (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't recall seeing this bottle before but don't really focus on London Ontario bottles , it likely be common as they would of sold a lot and been thrown away after use I'd imagine , not returned like pop or milk bottles


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 2, 2016)

"40,000 dozen"  Now there's a strange way of putting it.


----------

